# About my wrists!!!



## Hick_schell (13 May 2003)

They never gave me a problem until I road my bike to school every day and I went to the Doc and he said that it was commen for someone who bikes a lot gets pains in there wrists!!! I stop bikeing for some time and it was gone (almost) then I went bikeing a copel days ago and it came back this time worse then last time!!!! do you know of anything I can do to help my wrist get stronger???

  :evil:        :evil:  
 Chris Schell


----------



## DnA (13 May 2003)

I would sugest asking your Docter that question


----------



## combat_medic (13 May 2003)

Could be carpal tunnel syndrome, could be tendonitis, could be repetitive strain disorder, or any multitude of different ailments. The treatment for each is totally different, and until it‘s diagnosed by a doctor, there won‘t be much you can do about it. Any exercises you try before consulting a physician could aggravate the condition you already had.

Bottom line, see a doctor, ask him/her those questions.


----------



## cheechue (15 May 2003)

Just don‘t let your medic find out about that...there was one person in my unit that injured her wrist on an exercise and they put her on a medical category and she hasn‘t been able to get a tasking since...


----------

